# How much did you pay for your Co2 Tank?



## Midnkight (Jun 21, 2008)

So i was at airgas, and ask how much their 5lb tank was, the tank itself was almost $90. :eek5: I can get an aluminum tank for that price. 

I thought steal tanks were cheaper, was I wrong in this assumption?


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Midnkight said:


> So i was at airgas, and ask how much their 5lb tank was, the tank itself was almost $90. :eek5: I can get an aluminum tank for that price.
> 
> I thought steal tanks were cheaper, was I wrong in this assumption?


It really depends on the place, I've heard of a lot more expensive prices.

Check on craigslist, I've seen deals on there pretty often. Yes you are wrong to assume, but your assumption isn't completely without reason :tongue:.

Gl in your search.


----------



## lovingHDTV (Oct 15, 2008)

I paid $65 shipped for my 5lb aluminum tank from aquariumplants.com

The local brew store and local welding shop both wanted $99 for the tank.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

40$. 5, 10 and 15/20 lb tanks.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

i paid $50 for a brand new 5lb catalina aluminum tank shipped on ebay. i get it filled locally for $13 at a bar supply store.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I recently paid $100 for a full used 35lb tank from the fire extinguisher place here in Gainesville.


----------



## masroberts9 (Oct 14, 2008)

moogoo said:


> i paid $50 for a brand new 5lb catalina aluminum tank shipped on ebay. i get it filled locally for $13 at a bar supply store.


x2!


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

$55 for a filled refurbished steel 10 lb tank from a fire extinguisher shop.


----------



## Midnkight (Jun 21, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> 40$. 5, 10 and 15/20 lb tanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


I am jealous of those prices. Ya, it looks like i will be searching online for a tank. sigh, In SD, Co2 stuff doesn't appear on CL too often, or are way over price.


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

my first co2 tank i paid 90 for a 5lber at airgas 
now i bought my 2nd at aquariumplants.com for 49.99 before shipping and got it filled up at a place that deals with dry ice for 10 bucks:icon_eek:


----------



## scotie aquatic (Nov 23, 2007)

just bought two ten pounders filled today for 60 each


----------



## John_Auberry (Nov 2, 2008)

I payed 100$ for every thing with a half full aluminum tank. All I had to buy was a bubble counter. We have a guy that runs a aquarium flea market out of his store.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

also check beer supply stores, most of them sell 5 lb tanks for cheap. they're used in keggerators and they probably have the equipment to fill them up too.


----------



## Riiz (Apr 30, 2008)

My first tank was expensive, a 10lb aluminum tank with fill was $100. But I got another 20lb steel tank for free from my buddy, so that made up for it.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Just got a 20# Alum for $20.00 off CL


----------



## fishdweeb (Nov 3, 2007)

I think I paid 75 bucks at airgas for a 5lb aluminum...then 12 bucks to fill it.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I got a 5lb tank on ebay for $43 shipped. Swapped it out for a full one at Roberts Oxygen for about $15.

If you get a used tank from ebay or craigslist, make sure it has a current hydrotest date and the tare weight stamped on it. Might also be worth calling the place you plan to use for refills to make sure they're OK with filling or swapping out a tank that isn't theirs.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I got a free 10lb. tank, just needed to have a new CGA-320 put on it. The fire extinguisher place in Nashville will give you all the free (old) extinguishers you want.


----------



## ccLansman (Jan 30, 2007)

i paid $50 at bevfactory.com, picked up local SD for free. Filled for $15.


----------



## Midnkight (Jun 21, 2008)

ccLansman said:


> i paid $50 at bevfactory.com, picked up local SD for free. Filled for $15.


thinking about doing the same thing when i saw they were only 15 mins away. But wow to some of the deal ppl get. I do have a 20lb steal, i can downgrade, but i will try to sale it and use the money to get a nice aluminum now.


----------

